# NEC CODE in conduit next to pipes



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

110.26


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no NEC reference for that.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Guy said:


> Where in the NEC code are violation for electrical conduit next to water piping. Thanks.


As Wildleg said, 110.26 are the rules as far as clearance goes.

If you are referring to metal conduit or raceways in _contact_ with metal water pipes, then look into the separate articles for IMC, RMC, and EMT.

From Art. 358 (EMT):



> *358.12 Uses Not Permitted.*
> EMT shall not be used under the following conditions:
> (1) Where, during installation or afterward, it will be subject
> to severe physical damage.
> ...


Art.'s 342 (IMC) and 344 (RMC) have similar requirements. 

I also make it a habit to either sleeve or wrap with tape any FMC, AC or MC that comes in contact with metal plumbing or HVAC pipes.


----------

